# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si merret leja 5-vjeçare ne Greqi?

## oliver55

-Shtetasit të vendit të tretë që banon në Greqi, ligjërisht dhe pa ndërpreje, gjatë pesë vjetëve, menjëherë para afatit të dorëzimit të kërkesës përkatëse, i jepet statusi i banorit me afat të gjatë, përderisa përmbushen të gjitha kushtet e mëposhtme:

a. Disponon të ardhura vjetore të mjaftueshme për nevojat e tij dhe të familjes së tij, të cilat nuk vijnë nga sistemi i asistencës sociale të Vendit. Kjo e ardhur nuk duhet të jenë më pak se e ardhura vjetore e punëtorit të pakualifikuar, plus rreth 15% për çdo pjesëtarë të familjes në vartësi të tij. Në llogaritjen e të ardhurave merren parasysh edhe kontributet e pjesëtarëve të familjes. Karakteri taktik i të ardhurave të mësipërme dëshmohet kryesisht nga përmbushja e e detyrimeve të tij siguruese dhe tatimore. 

b) Disponon sigurim të plotë shëndetësor për sa i përket tërësisë së shërbimeve që mbulohen për kategori korresponduese siguruesish vendas, i cili mbulon edhe pjesëtarët e familjes së tij.
c) Disponon njohuri të mjaftueshme të gjuhës greke dhe të elementëve të historisë greke e të kulturës greke.

-Periudha mungese, përderisa janë më të vogla se gjashtë muaj në vazhdim dhe nuk i kapërcejnë të dhjetë muajt brenda pesëvjeçarit, nuk numërohen në llogaritjen e pesëvjeçarit. 

-Ministria e Brendshme, Pushtetit Lokal dhe Decentralizimit si dhe organet kopetente për dorëzimin dhe shqyrtimin e kërkesës përkatëse, si dhe për dhënien e lejes së qëndrimit të banorit me afat të gjatë informojnë të interesuarit, në lidhje me kushtet dhe procedurën e marrjes së statusit të banorit me afat të gjatë si dhe për të drejtat e detyrimet që rrjedhin prej tij. Informimi realizohet kryesisht përmes broshurave informative, publikimit të materialit kompjuterik në faqet e internetit të organeve të mësipërme ose me çdo lloj forme tjetër të sotme. Ky material rifreskohet në periudha kohore të vazhdueshme. 

Dokumentat
-Përderisa përmbushen të gjitha kushtet e mësipërme, shtetasi i vendit të tretë dorëzon kërkesën për dhënien e lejes së qëndrimit të banorit me afat të gjatë në organin kopetent, që shoqërohet me këto dokumenta:

a. Fotokopje e pasaportës së vlefshme ose dokumentit tjetër udhëtues të njohur nga Greqia si dhe të lejes së vlefshme të qëndrimit.

b. Fotokopje e Dokumentit Tatimor të Zyrës së Tatim-Taksave të dy viteve ekonomikë të mëparshëm të dorëzimit të kërkesës ose e dhënë tjetër zyrtare nga e cila të rezultojë se disponon të ardhur vjetore më të madhe ose të barabartë me tetë mijë e pesëqind euro (8.500 euro), plus 15% për çdo pjesëtar në ngarkim të familjes së tij.

c. Vërtetim të entit sigurues në të cilin është siguruar për mbulimin e shpenzimeve të kujdesit higjeno-sanitar, për vetë atë si dhe për pjesëtarët e familjes së tij që ka në ngarkim.

d. Kontratë e sigluar e blerjes së shtëpisë ose kontratë e marrjes me qira e legalizuar nga Shërbimi Ekonomik Publik ose dokument tjetër i legalizuar nga ku të rezultojë se shtetasi i vendit të tretë disponon banesë të përshtatshme për nevojat e tij.

e. Dëshmi e njurive të mjaftueshme të gjuhës greke dhe të elementëve të historisë greke dhe të kulturës greke. Njohuritë e mjaftueshme të gjuhës greke për qytetarët e moshës 16 dhe sipër, dëshmohen me dëftesën e mbarimit të shkollës të paktën të arsimit të detyrueshëm të shkollave greke të vendit ose me dëshmi të mësimit të gjuhës greke të Sekretarisë së Përgjithshme të Arsimit të të Rriturve të Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe Feve. Dëshmia e mësipërme lëshohet, pas ndjekjes së detyrueshme të të paktën njëqind (100) orë mësimi të gjuhës greke dhe njëzet e pesë (25) orë mësimi të historisë dhe kulturës greke në Klasat e Mësimit të Nivelit D të Qendrave të Edukimit të Të Rriturve dhe me dhënien me sukses të provimeve që zhvillohen nga i njëjti organizëm dhe për të njëjtin qëllim.

ë. Taksë në formën e dokumentit të tipit B nga shërbimi kopetent për marrjen e kërkesës, madhësia e së cilës përcaktohet në paragrafin 2 të nenit 92 të ligjit 3386/2005, d.m.th. 900 euro.

----------


## oliver55

Por cilat janë shtyllat kryesore mbi të cilat mbështetet dekreti presidencial për lejet afatgjatë? 

1.
Kusht kryesor për dhënien e statusit të banorit me afat të gjatë, përbën qëndrimi i mëparshëm 5-vjeçar në Greqi, i cili duhet të jetë së pari i ligjshëm dhe pandërprerje. Ndërkaq, parashikohen periudha mungese (boshllëku) në qëndrim, përderisa janë më të vogla se 6 muaj në vazhdimësi dhe nuk i kapërcejnë gjithësej të 12 muajt brenda një 5-vjeçari.

2.
Me qëllim që shtetasi i vendit të tretë të ushtrojë të drejtën e tij për përfshirjen në statusin e banorit me afat të gjatë, duhet të ketë mbushur moshën 18-vjeçare. Statusi i banorit me afat të gjatë ngrihet mbi bazë personale, përderisa ka karakter personal. 

3.
Përveç periudhës së ndërprerjes së lejuar, shtetasi i vendit të tretë, në bazë edhe të dispozitave të Udhëzimit Komunitar, do të duhet të jetë në gjendje t’u përgjigjet nevojave të mbijetesës së tij dhe të personave që ka në ngarkim në familje; të ketë siguracion të plotë shëndetësor, banesë të përshtatshme dhe të disponojë njohuri të mjaftueshme të gjuhës, kulturës dhe historisë greke.

4.
Nga mundësia e përfshirjes në statusin e banorit me afat të gjatë përjashtohen shtetasit e vendeve të treta, qëllimi i qëndrimit i të cilëve nuk është i gjatë. Më konkretisht, përjashtohen kategoritë e personave që kanë leje qëndrimi për studime, për marrjen e specialitetit mjekësor, edukim profesional, si dhe mbajtësit e lejeve të qëndrimit të cilat për nga natyra e tyre kanë karakter të përkohshëm.

6.
Vlen të theksohet se pas dorëzimit të kërkesës nga ana e shtetasit të vendit të tretë, organi kompetent lëshon vendimin përkatës brenda 6 muajve nga dita e dorëzimit të kërkesës, pasi shqyrton nëse përmbushen kushtet dhe duke patur parasysh mendimin e autoritetit policor lidhur me çështje që kanë të bëjnë me rendin dhe sigurinë publike. 

7.
Leja e qëndrimi me afat të gjatë rinovohet, pas kërkesës përkatëse, për 5 vjet për çdo herë. Nuk do të kërkohet paraqitja e dokumentave të reja dhe nuk do të paguhet taksë e re legalizimi. 

8.
Organ kopetent për rinovimin e lejes së qëndrimit të banorit me afat të gjatë është Shërbimi i të Huajve i Periferisë që funksionin në zonën e vendbanimit të personit të interesuar. 

9.
Shtetasit me afat të gjatë qëndrimi gëzojnë trajtim të barabartë me vendasit përsa i përket hyrjes në aktivitetet me ose jo me pagë, në arsim dhe në edukimin profesional, në njohjen e diplomave profesionale, në sigurimin social dhe avantazhet themelore të mbështetjes dhe mbrojtjes sociale, lehtësirat tatimore, përfitimin e të mirave dhe nga shërbime që janë në dispozicion të publikut, lirinë e bashkëpunimit dhe të regjistrimit e pjesëmarrjes në organizata të punëtorëve dhe të punëdhënësve, lirinë e lëvizjes dhe të vendosjes në të gjithë territorin e vendit.

10.
Kufizime të së drejtës së trajtimit të barabartë parashikohen:
-Në rastin e aktiviteteve me pagesë ose jo të cilat ushtrohen ekskluzivisht nga qytetarë grekë ose qytetarë të Bashkimit Europian ose të zonës komunitare.
-Në rast të hyrjes në arsim ose në edukimin profesional ku mund të kërkohet nivel i caktuar gjuhësor
-Në rastin e hyrjes në AEI dhe TEI, për të cilat kërkohet më parë përmbushja e kushteve arsimore. 

11.
Gjithashtu parashikohen kushtet dhe procedura sipas së cilës shtetasit e vendeve të treta që kanë fituar statusin e banorit me afat të gjatë qëndrimi në një vend tjetër anëtar i Bashkimi Europian, mund të fitojnë këtë status edhe në Greqi, duke i dhënë prioritet lehtësimit të procesit të bashkimit familjar. 

Gjithësesi, vlen të theksohet se pavarësisht publikimit në Gazetën Zyrtare të dekretit presidencial për lejet afatgjatë, zbatimi në praktikë i tij do të fillojë menjëherë pas nxjerrjes së qarkores përkatëse nga ana e Ministrisë së Brendshme. Kjo qarkore do të jetë mëse e nevojshme pasi do të përmbajë hollësitë e domosdoshme dhe mbi të gjitha konkrete, rreth procedurës së dhënies dhe rinovimit të lejeve afatgjatë. Le të urojmë që ajo të publikohet sa më shpejt.

----------

